# Plum bonsai



## Stone (Aug 23, 2016)

About 25 years from a 6 foot tree dug up from the side of the rd

The best time to look at it now before all the buds open and obscure the branches.
Enjoy Spring is on the way!....:clap:


----------



## Secundino (Aug 23, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2016)

Very cool!!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh my. That's fantastic! You've done a superb job with this one.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 23, 2016)

Gorgeous! Please, post again when in full flower.


----------



## Orchid-fever (Aug 23, 2016)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2016)

Lovely. How did you train it? Wires?


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 23, 2016)

Beautiful shape on this one and a nice gnarly truck, too. You've captured the essence of bonsai perfectly on this one, Stone. Nice job!


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2016)

This looks fantastic. Well done!

Please do repost photos when it's in full bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 23, 2016)

One of the best things I've seen recently! 

That is great looking bonsai! and your work for so many years!!! 

Thanks for showing. 
This is the best time to see before all the buds open up as you say.


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2016)

The bonsai looks ancient and sooo beautiful. There's a
bonsai grower in New England who would love to see this
beauty.


----------



## John M (Aug 24, 2016)

That is wonderful. Good job!


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 24, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. Please do update post as it blooms!


----------



## Stone (Aug 24, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. How did you train it? Wires?



Thanks for all the lovely thoughts.
Linus, I train this mainly by cutting and letting grow over and over. That way you get the nice movement in the branches. I use wire in winter to position branches in the right direction up or down etc., but not to shape them.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 24, 2016)

Stone said:


> Thanks for all the lovely thoughts.
> Linus, I train this mainly by cutting and letting grow over and over. That way you get the nice movement in the branches. I use wire in winter to position branches in the right direction up or down etc., but not to shape them.



Wow, then you are really patient!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 25, 2016)

Lovely plant!!!! Jean


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 25, 2016)

That is beautiful!!! :drool:

Please post a pic when in full bloom!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice!
Is it a flowering or "fruit" plum.
Wild or domestic variety? 
(A lot of orchards are beside the road oke: )


----------



## Stone (Aug 25, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Very nice!
> Is it a flowering or "fruit" plum.
> Wild or domestic variety?
> (A lot of orchards are beside the road oke: )



It's Prunus ceracifera. A lot of wild seedlings pop up here and there along roadsides and in fields etc. There is one with green leaves and pure white flowers, another with dark purple leaves and pink flowers and this one in between. They do have small purple inedible fruit but I cut them off if they form.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice!

Do you start with a big tree so it's got a good root stock? How low to the ground do you cut it?


----------



## Stone (Aug 26, 2016)

silence882 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you start with a big tree so it's got a good root stock? How low to the ground do you cut it?


 The tree was about 6 or 7 feet tall when I dug it. It had a few very low branches (near the base) I kept 2 of them and cut the rest off and sealed the cut. Then I cut those 2 branches very short (to about 2 buds). What you see now is the tree formed from those 2 small side branches. (that's why the base is so thick).
The roots are also cut very short to start with and new ones are developed just like the top. It's actually very easy but just take a long time.


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 27, 2016)

Well done indeed. Picture perfect.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2016)

That is so cool! I admire anyone who has the patience for this!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Beautiful, well-trained plant..


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 29, 2016)

That is truly beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 29, 2016)

Lovely. It would fit into any collection here and not stick out as "foreign". That is a round about compliment :rollhappy::clap::rollhappy:


----------



## Stone (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks Tom. That means a lot to me!

Here it is for those who wanted to see it in full bloom.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 29, 2016)

Stone said:


> Thanks Tom. That means a lot to me!
> 
> Here it is for those who wanted to see it in full bloom.



Lovely! I can't wait for spring!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 30, 2016)

So beautiful! 
Can we have a photo of the next breathtaking stage - the first leaves, the first green tips? 

This bonsai is just gorgeous! Imagine all those flowers against blue sky ... some petals falling through the wind ... :clap: ! (I know, I know, but over here, we are in the middle of some hot and dry calima (dust) and every picture that helps cooling down a bit is highly appreciated! Hot sun and no blue sky ...)


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap:
Jean


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 30, 2016)

The best of nature's beauty and man's artistry combined.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 1, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!!! :drool:


----------



## Don I (Sep 30, 2016)

That's beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow - stunning! That looks like something from a high-end catalog.


----------



## Heather (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow! Fantastic!


----------

